# AeroPress coffee anyone?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm checking this out. It looks like it'd be good for camping trips and even a BOB.

The guy in the video says he wouldn't take it camping, but it looks better than the pour-over-drip-funnel we when camping.





Sort of like an unbreakable French press, but with a little filter.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like a lot of work for a cup of coffee. I suppose if you only had one coffee drinker it would work. We have 2 french presses. 1 for home, and 1 for camping. If the glass of the french press is the only problem check out the link for the one we take camping.









Amazon.com: Mixpresso Stainless Steel French Press Coffee Maker 27 Oz 800 ml, Double Wall Metal Insulation Coffee Press &Tea Brewer Easy Clean, And Easy Press, Strong Quality Coffee Press (Stainless Steel): Home & Kitchen


Shop Mixpresso at the Amazon Coffee, Tea, & Espresso store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Everyday low prices, save up to 50%.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Looks like a lot of work for a cup of coffee. I suppose if you only had one coffee drinker it would work. We have 2 french presses. 1 for home, and 1 for camping. If the glass of the french press is the only problem check out the link for the one we take camping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I would get a percolator, and cook the coffee grounds over a fire: or just boil the coffee in a saucepan, using fresh grounds. You can pour around the grounds, so that they stay in the pan, and not go into your cup.

Or just use instant coffee with hot water from a saucepan, now that option is as economical as it gets.

Here is a link to a percolator but it seems to be priced kind of high.









Amazon.com : Coleman 12-Cup Stainless Steel Coffee Percolator : Camping Coffee And Tea Pots : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Coleman 12-Cup Stainless Steel Coffee Percolator : Camping Coffee And Tea Pots : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*I would get a percolator. *

If I was planning to hit the high country where every item is either needed or disposed of, I wouldn't choose a percolator. Not because of the "taste," but because a teaspoon of instant coffee in any mug would suffice.

If you have a car, I could see that some luxuries might be okay and desired. On a motorcycle, most of your pockets hold spare bolts and some smaller wrenches.

I did do a few years of "roughing it." However the first time you get trapped in a driving rain the "fun" is over. A friend of mine and his girl plus me and my girl got trapped in a major downpour while trying to remain dry in a "two man tent." It was fun for about ten minutes...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> I would get a percolator, and cook the coffee grounds over a fire: or just boil the coffee in a saucepan, using fresh grounds. You can pour around the grounds, so that they stay in the pan, and not go into your cup.
> 
> Or just use instant coffee with hot water from a saucepan, now that option is as economical as it gets.
> 
> ...


I have something like that (but it's aluminum) that I've been using on the Coleman stove since the dawn of time.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> I have something like that (but it's aluminum) that I've been using on the Coleman stove since the dawn of time.


I have seen guys take the instant coffee pouch, open it and put the coffee in their mouths, and drink it down.🐒
So, the next time that I give lousy advice, just tell me to go scoop out some Nescafé ;and spoon it into my mouth, if I miss the old days so much.😖😖😖And then go about your business of looking for a way to make good coffee, on camping trips.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Annie said:


> The guy in the video says he wouldn't take it camping, but it looks better than the pour-over-drip-funnel we when camping.



I've looked at most of these coffee gadgets and I still opt for the pour-overs with #2 filters.

The main reason is...there is nothing to wash after the coffee is made. The grounds and filter go in the fire and are biodegradable.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Here's some interesting trivia for coffee lovers.


----------

